# Stocking ideas for 55 community



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on the site. I finally was able to get a 55 gallon tank to go on the stand I've had in storage for years. 

Now that I have it, I need stocking ideas! I kind of would like to have some angels, but am pretty open to ideas. I want a community.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I have soft water- 40ppm and 6.5 pH if that helps


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I am thinking a bunch of angelfish. (You would be living my dream since I cannot have them with small schooling fish) They are super pretty and are very interactive.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Start with 6-8 young angelfish. As they mature you may need to just keep one pair and rehome they rest. For the bottom a group of 6-8 cories are always one of my favorites (try to get all the same type) and maybe a bn pleco or two. Finally a school of 6-8 larger bodied tetras such as lemon or diamond tetra.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Sorry I couldn't reply I was on vacation for 10 days with no internet.


----------

